# All your hobbies



## Daniel

What hobbies do you have, guys? What do you besides music?

For myself, life IS art: music, painting, drawing, writing....when i don't do this, i must study...

Travelling is also great, though i didn't have the time to come around much...but mountains (Alps) and sea (north and east sea) are one of my greatest memories.

-Daniel


----------



## 009

I love to shop! I'm a shopping queen, and I love to dine and wine, read and travel.


----------



## becky

I have a lot of hobbies. I read almost daily. Reading replaces tv in my life. I love to cook and eat new foods (don't we all.) I'm very outdoorsy. I just got back from a camping trip actually. I also like to hike and canoe. I'm active in my church. I'm really into science and current events. 

My newest hobby is a saltwater reef tank. It's been keeping me very busy. And of course, I chase around a toddler all day!


----------



## 009

......My newest hobby is a saltwater reef tank. It's been keeping me very busy. And of course, I chase around a toddler all day! .....
Saltwater reef tank? Wow... I can imagine all the colours of the fish(or do u have just reef?)...must be really beautiful and relaxing to look at. Looking at water and fish is really relaxing for me, meditative actually. 

Talking about toddlers.... Oh My! I just had a sleepover with a cranky 6 recently. But the strange thing abt. em is one moment u decided u'd enough of em, yet in a while , u'll start yearning for em all over again.  KIDS...


----------



## Quaverion

I like to do all the stuff Daniel does (fine arts stuff). Also, I like to sleep, play tennis, and drink a big glass of iced tea with lemon in one of those reclining chairs basking in the warm sunny glow of a hot summer's day.


----------



## baroque flute

My main hobbies are: composing and playing my instruments, writing (stories, poetry, etc.), and growing fruits and vegetables and all sorts of other plants. I also like drawing and painting a lot and do those sometimes, but I am limited by not enough hours in a day. (!!!) I also enjoy cooking and baking.


----------



## baroque flute

Oops, I accidentally hit quote instead of edit!


----------



## 009

.....I also enjoy cooking and baking......
ME 2!!!


----------



## becky

> _Originally posted by DW_@Jul 19 2004, 09:58 PM
> *Saltwater reef tank? Wow... I can imagine all the colours of the fish(or do u have just reef?)...must be really beautiful and relaxing to look at. Looking at water and fish is really relaxing for me, meditative actually.
> [snapback]82[/snapback]​*


We don't have fish, yet. I have some corals that another person with a reef gave me and many invertebrates. My tank is very new. You can check out my homepage, but it's not up-to-date with pictures. Maybe I should work on that tonight...

http://www.geocities.com/becky_rei/BeckyAquariumPage.html


----------



## Thomas

I love fishy and my fav film is Finding Nemo.
Ha! What a combination... But rearing fish ia a hard hobby...they tend to be really sensative to environment and temo and so on, that they die easily. It takes alot of patience and research to take good care of em.
I think the hardest pwt to take care is the goldfish. They die when u don't feed em, and also die when u overfeed em...they can't just stop eating, and also die when the water's dirty...


----------



## The Angel of Music

I like to draw a lot, paint, and model clay into figures hee hee. I love to go shopping(the girl thing) and hang out with my friends...we usually go shopping or take a real long walk doing things...ah hem...that I should not mention. h34r:


----------



## Nox

...outside of Grad. school (in Biology) and driving my kids around to their various activities...

...I'm about 3 classes short of BA in Fine Arts as a Drawing Major (was supposed to be Painting...but it worked out differently)...I'm not active at the moment...no time...but I'll get back to it eventually...however, I tend to wander into every gallery I can manage on my travels...I've done some crafts...but it's not really my thing...just an occasional change of pace...

...horses and riding...we take regular lessons...the older two kids and I are in Basic Dressage...and they also jump...but we're not diehards...we make do with our mishmash of horses and equipment...  

...pets in general...we have Guinea Pigs, cockatiels, tropical fish and 1 goldfish (two tanks), 2 housecats, 2 dogs (we've shown, both in Conformation and Obed. classes), 3 lizards...and an unstable assortment of barn cats... :lol: 

...I read a great deal...was going to be an English major before I went the Fine Arts route...again, not much time to read right now...and if I do it's mainly slick fiction...

...I really enjoy computers (in general) and fun stuff on the web...

...and I've done music at some basic level since I was in Grade 5. Although I'm focused on the violin and viola right now, I can still play the recorder...a very little piano (self-taught to the Grade 2-3 level), and my mandolin (quite well). I'm also involved with my daughter's musical activities and their Band Program...

I love live amateur theatre...we go to the University productions a lot...the students usually do an excellent job with a great variety...

...oh yeah...I love shopping too...too bad I don't have enough money to indulge myself...


----------



## 009

> *I love to go shopping(the girl thing) and hang out with my friends...we usually go shopping or take a real long walk doing things...ah hem...that I should not mention.*


Wee!! Another shooping Queen...!!! :lol: 
B) Doind what knid of things u say?


----------



## oistrach13

I read... basically, when I have nothing to read or I am not in the mood, I waste time (computer <_< )

when I am too tired (or sick, head ache...) for even the computer, I just sulk around :mellow: 

I can't draw anything <_< 

my basic hobby is wasting time apparently


----------



## Nox

...well, while I'm off shopping for a girl friend for Daniel, want I should shop for a hobby for you???...

...how about some llama breeding?... :lol:


----------



## becky

alpacas are cuter!


----------



## Daniel

Lamas (Guanako and Vicunja) AND Alpacas


----------



## krishna

Becky,your reef tank looks just amazing! I just added that page to my favorites!Blessed Girl!


----------



## oistrach13

welcome to this forum krishna, I feel so happy when I see soloviolin people here


----------



## becky

> _Originally posted by krishna_@Aug 7 2004, 05:26 PM
> *Becky,your reef tank looks just amazing! I just added that page to my favorites!Blessed Girl!
> [snapback]1384[/snapback]​*


Ah shucks ... thanks!


----------



## Harvey

I like messing around with computers. I own a business that specializes in custom-built PCs.

Also, I like calligraphy. Roman only, my Chinese looks like kids' drawings.

and if I'm not doing anything...read.


----------



## Daniel

> *Roman only, my Chinese looks like kids' drawings.*


You should see mine :lol:


----------



## krishna

I love cooking for my favorite people. I read a lot of science fiction and do a little artwork on the side(not pro) I 've had instrument repair shops in the last 2 cities I have lived in, and when I can find a place here...I collect string instruments,(about 25 or 30?) I am also doing a small # of interviews of luthiers for a mag I like... I also LOVE Canadian old time fiddling and am woodshedding almost enough to keep me happy.....Kerry


----------



## ChamberNut

Besides listening and learning about classical music, and reading about composers biography, I enjoy many other things.

Including:

Curling - Play twice a week, and watch some of the major curling events.

Watching Canadian Football (Go Blue Bombers!)

Sudoku puzzles (my girlfriend and I are addicted to them majorly!) I also like crossword and jigsaw puzzles. (Nothing better on a frigid Winnipeg winter evening than listening to my favorite classical music CD or station while doing a jigsaw puzzle. )

Billiards, bowling, bocce ball, mini-golfing.

Love eating out at a good restaurant, especially for sushi or Indian cuisine.

Playing board games or cards with my girlfriend and her son.

Attending Winnipeg Symphony Orchestra events.

Drinking coffee!!!


----------



## Krummhorn

Golf, Bowling, & Composing music, but not in any particular order.


----------



## Harmonie

Outside of the bassoon, I like anything else artistic. I love to make things on PhotoShop, draw, write, and all of that fun stuff.

I've _always_ been into art.


----------



## Guest

Golf is my favourite sport, not too hectic and always enjoy the 19th hole lol
It is also a great leveller, if you are feeling pleased with yourself golf reminds you that you are fallible. My other hobby is fast sport cars and touring topless.


----------



## Krummhorn

In decent weather, I love to play golf ... fresh air, exercise and sometimes lots of frustration (LOL)! When not playing at church, the rest of my time is spent composing for the organ, listening to classical music, or practicing on the piano. Other time is spent surfing the net and participating in several music related forums (the 2 Magle forums are the best ones!).


----------



## Frasier

aside from playing/composing music, photography and (given time) art - usually in oils so I can undo mistakes easily! I still use film in the camera then digitise it after processing. 

EF


----------



## fox_druid

Besides music, i also love to play games, computer, and reading about antique things!
Well, I love antique things very much! Medieval clothing, architecture, painting, and so on. Ancient history is also one of my favourites. I also love to study and memorize Latin phrases and Latin Vulgate verses.
Mostly,I tend to love something that's not being liked by another person


----------



## Tromboneman

Bsides playing trombone, i play bass, guitar, a little drums. I read A LOT, i play games, talk to friends online, hang with friends and play hacky sack, actually a footbag, play b-ball, play smear the queer, just have fun and play all the sports we can. I fractured my fibula in 3 places and offset 5 of my metatarcils by an inch when i landed my foot on a soccer ball and rolled my ankle on concrete in February, lol, not fun, had to get 12 screws and a plate inserted in my ankle. Sports, music, friends and reading is basically my life lol.


----------



## Luximus

Daniel said:


> What hobbies do you have, guys? What do you besides music?
> 
> For myself, life IS art: music, painting, drawing, writing....when i don't do this, i must study...
> 
> Travelling is also great, though i didn't have the time to come around much...but mountains (Alps) and sea (north and east sea) are one of my greatest memories.
> 
> -Daniel


Oh.My.Gosh. We haev thee xact same hobbies o_o! And when i don' do art/writing/music, i study......and i lvoe travelling, but I've neevr been to the als or thes eas. i' ve been to paris and germany, but i was very little back then so i don't even remember how it looks there @[email protected]


----------



## zlya

I never thought I'd say this, but computing is becoming a hobby for me. I was always hard-core artsy-fartsy, but I got really frustrated with my computer when writing up my undergrad dissertation, so I decided to figure out how the thing actually worked.

Now I'm using Linux and learning Perl, and writing web pages with html and css. I mean, it's not really advanced computing, but pretty hard for a muso!


----------



## ChamberNut

I've just started learning how to play chess, and enjoying it. So I'll add that to my list.


----------



## Keemun

I like spending time with my wife and our kids. 

I like chess and golf, both of which I know how to play but spend so little time playing that I am not very good. 

I like to read fiction, especially mystery, horror, fantasy and science fiction. Someday I'd like to write fiction, but haven't started yet. I also like to read religious/spiritual books.

I like watching good movies (as opposed to bad movies ). 

I like to cook, but hate cleaning up afterward. 

I like drinking tea and trying new teas. 

I like playing around on the computer, but when I make too many changes to the computer at home, my wife complains (it's her computer). 

I like walking the dog when the weather is nice.


----------



## Lisztfreak

My hobbies aren't exactly hobbies, more like irregular relaxation. It's not that stressful I mean, since I'm still in school, but some things make me a lot happier when I feel depressed. Other than music, it's: 
* My friends (I'm lucky to have five that I may call 'best')
* Astronomy, more precisely stargazing (less then some two years ago)
* Gardening (when I have time)
* I like to cook sometimes, but just like Keemun, hate doing the dishes and everything
afterwards
* Reading poetry and prose
* Writing poetry
* Languages (what you might call 'mildly useful but interesting ones': Latin, Hungarian,
Romanian, and Tolkien's languages in the past)


----------



## Caronome

Other things besides music? *GASP!* wat kind of people would we be? haha just kidding, I have some other hobbies, too:

1) dancing both Ballet and Modern Dance (mostly Paul Taylor style, I am being taught by an ex-dancer of his) take up most of my week
2) school and school work (its more a priority than a hobby...)
3) writing (stories, poetry, etc.)
4) singing and listening to music
5) reading lots and lots of books
6) being with friends and family
7) re-teaching myself Italian
8) trying to understand Wagner and the Ring Cycle (i know hes a genius, and he IS!, but im trying to really understand it and get into it)
9) checking email and surfing the internet
10) other normal teenager stuff (shopping, talking on the phone, etc)


----------



## Evan Roberts

My list:

Go. A game with the complexity and depth of chess, but much more interesting  Used to play at a Go club at university, but since I dropped out I've stopped playing so much (no one to play with except online). 

Playing soccer (sadly this has stopped too since I left school), watching rugby union (I support Wales). In the summer, tennis.

Programming with python, web design with rails. Using Linux.

Biology, Philosophy, Engineering, Architecture and Planning.

Politics. Not so much a hobby but something that I feel strongly about, and can't really avoid.

I should read more, but I don't. I watch rubbish on TV instead.


----------



## ChamberNut

ChamberNut said:


> I've just started learning how to play chess, and enjoying it. So I'll add that to my list.


 Alas, I'm having a rough ride at the Chess game! I've gone and signed up to this wonderful online Chess site www.GameKnot.com

However, I have alot to learn! I'm getting a little discouraged and a little frustrated. I just can't seem to mount some attacks on my opponent since I always seem on the defensive and on the run! I guess I just have to keep at it, practice, read and play some more!


----------



## opus67

ChamberNut said:


> Alas, I'm having a rough ride at the Chess game! I've gone and signed up to this wonderful online Chess site www.GameKnot.com
> 
> However, I have alot to learn! I'm getting a little discouraged and a little frustrated. I just can't seem to mount some attacks on my opponent since I always seem on the defensive and on the run! I guess I just have to keep at it, practice, read and play some more!


Just wait till I join the site, eventually, and you will start feeling that you're the greatest player in the world.


----------



## Tromboneman

yah, chess against a worthy adversary is frustrating, i bought a chess game for my PC and set it to as hard as i could and after about the 500,000th time of getting my *** whooped and throwing stuff lol i started to get what he was doing and i got really good, then i laid off of chess and haven't played for a few months but i still got some moves, it takes time and patience.


----------



## CelloPrincess04

mmm... 

wine, tango dancing and reading.


----------



## tzadik

Traveling to new countries, reading (I have the nasty habit of buying more books than I need to, and of starting in a book as soon as I buy it, resulting in the fact that usually I'm reading at least two books at once), jiu-jitsu, cooking, eating and movies.


----------



## crimson

I have quite a few hobbies. Listening to music (many genres), composing music, playing the electric guitar or the keyboard, digital art, writing, programming, computer games, and fishing.


----------



## sopisue

Shopping, photography, walking the dogs, good food and wine, some art, reading and anything else that I can fit in


----------



## Falstaft

Time to revive this thread!

In the past year or so I've been getting into birdwatching, which is admittedly difficult when you a) live in a crowded city like Boston and b) have no car! Relatedly, stargazing, which is very difficult given the insane light pollution here!

I also enjoy collecting field guides, playing certain computer games, hiking, blogging, and the websites wikipedia and TVtropes.org.


----------



## emiellucifuge

I love Physics, Music, Philosophy, Evolutionary Biology and Ecology, History.


----------



## mamascarlatti

I enjoy reading, knitting, hiking in our beautiful NZ bush (you'd find some interesting birds to spot, Falstaft), learning about evolution (with you on that, emiel, struggling my way though Daniel Dennett's "Darwin's dangerous idea"), learning languages and hanging out with my kids.


----------



## Weston

Falstaft said:


> Time to revive this thread!


Thank you, Falstaft. I wasn't aware it existed.

I want to do it all! I want to write, paint, make music, design environments, explore the inner recesses of the mind, learn history, imagine the future.

That is why I am so interested in virtual worlds. Someday soon we will be able to create entire imaginary worlds for people to explore. This has already begun in a rudimentary way with the so called MMRPG's (massive multiplayer role playing games) such as World of Warcraft, Lord of the Rings Online, and most especially Second Life (R) which is not really a game at all, but a 3d creativity platform (among other more lurid things). Wouldn't it be nice to have total control of a virtual environment, to make 3D works of art for your viewers / consumers /experiencers to explore? I think it will be a new art form, or already is. It will only get better with time and technology.

Out of all these hobbies I have really only had success at painting. I was a free lance illustrator for about 10 years in the 80's and 90's. Ah, well. You can't really do it all. But I still live . . .


----------



## sospiro

I think I like travelling the best. Has to be in order to see or do something though not just lie on a beach which I did when I was younger but would bore me stupid now.


----------



## emiellucifuge

I love nature too! You are very lucky to live in a beautiful country such as NZ. I guess one down side of living here is the lack of dramatic landscapes and any change in elevation. Though we do have plenty of wetlands and estuaries, forests and also some cool sand dune-desert landscapes.

And because of my love of nature, Travel is also a big passion. The world has so many beautiful things to exhibit.
Which places have you enjoyed best, Sospiro?


----------



## sospiro

emiellucifuge said:


> I love nature too! You are very lucky to live in a beautiful country such as NZ. I guess one down side of living here is the lack of dramatic landscapes and any change in elevation. Though we do have plenty of wetlands and estuaries, forests and also some cool sand dune-desert landscapes.
> 
> And because of my love of nature, Travel is also a big passion. The world has so many beautiful things to exhibit.
> Which places have you enjoyed best, Sospiro?


I've lived in NZ (briefly) & it has some very exciting parts. Sometimes though you don't need to go far to enjoy the natural world. I took this photo of a magpie 'mobbing' a fox three minutes' walk from my home.



Of the places I've seen I think I like Italy the best because of Ferrari & Romantic Opera.

Never been to Netherlands but going to Amsterdam for a few days in June with friends & really looking forward to that. Where are the sand dune desert landscapes?


----------



## emiellucifuge

There are extensive coastal dunes that provide us natural flood defence, but the real 'dutch Sahara' go to De Hoge Veluwe National park or the Sallandse Heuvelrug. I hope you enjoy this country.

Unfortunately there arent many foxes in the coastal areas, including Amsterdam. The water table is too close to the surface so foxes cant dig their burrows without flooding them. I remember in london we had plenty of foxes.


----------



## Falstaft

sospiro said:


> I took this photo of a magpie 'mobbing' a fox three minutes' walk from my home.


Great pic sospiro! Bet you were glad you had your camera on hand when that happened. And though I've never been to New Zealand, it's definitely up there on my places on the globe I most want to visit.

Weston, I know the draw of virtual environments -- I spent probably an "unsafe" amount of time exploring the weird world of Second Life, though I never contributed anything except perhaps my own feelings of confusion . A friend recently pointed out this online world to me: http://www.minecraft.net/ -- very simple and user friendly but has quite a lot of quick-and-easy building potential for a casual user like me.

mamascarlatti, you'll have to let me know how Darwin's Dangerous Idea turns out. I read most everything Daniel Dennett writes, but for some reason I never completed that book (though maybe I was just too busy). He's a wonderfully clear writer (and looks like Santa Claus to boot!).


----------



## jurianbai

Daniel said:


> What hobbies do you have, guys? What do you besides music?


Eating and (obviously) drinking!

A bit orchid growing, photographing, build plastic robotic toy (gun_pla)


----------



## World Violist

My hobbies right now include being a poor person, wearing a hat one of my new friends made for me, eating dried apricots (they're soooo good...), occasionally eating "Chinese" and even more rarely (i.e. when I go home) going out and buying cheese (real cheese, none of this envelope-wrapped crap they call cheese) because I like cheese almost as much as tea, drinking tea (never saw that one coming, eh?), reading books on philosophy, watching Miyazaki films (and Lord of the Rings, which I consider with Miyazaki's films some of the best films I've ever seen) and Avatar: the Last Airbender episodes, making extraordinarily verbose lists of things I like to do in my spare time apart from music (with equally verbose parenthetical remarks here and there (hmm...)), and looking at good art printed in obscenely enormous, high-quality books that I really can't afford but get for an indulgence every once in a while.

This is everything I do outside of music, apart from eating (not very much), drinking water and grape juice (the only things I drink apart from tea lately), and all that other stuff that has to do with cleanliness and general survival.

Now this truly is everything I do outside of music. Wow, this didn't take long...


----------



## Almaviva

My main hobby is opera and everything related to it; CDs, DVDs, blu-rays, Met in HD, Met Opera Radio, Opera News Magazine, several different web sites, etc. 
My second hobby is wine. I subscribe to a couple of magazines, patronize a couple of wine stores where I know the owners personally (including having them over for dinner) to taste, chat, and get advice on good buys; have wine tasting events with friends, go to classes about wine, buy books, and travel to wine regions.
Third is gourmet food/cooking/entertaining and gourmet cheeses. 
I also am crazy about sports, especially American football, soccer, ice hockey, and college basketball. I have season tickets to the games of two teams and attend several other isolated sports events in my area.
Cinema and literature used to be big interests of mine but lately I've been so busy with the above that I haven't paid much attention to these. After all, the weekend has only two days.


----------



## LindenLea

Bird-watching, dog walking, reading, trying to support my cricket team (Lancashire County Cricket Club) trying to support my football team (Preston North End) film-watching, gardening, walking/nature rambles, local history, multiple church related activities, cooking, interneting, babysitting for our grandchildren, endless hours music listening, that's about it.


----------



## Aramis

> Bird-watching


I'm wanna-be bird watcher and I'm planning to start to take things more seriously from forthcoming summer on. Birds are crazy creatures. I would like to give some egret a big hug but I guess she wouldn't like such idea.


----------



## LindenLea

Aramis said:


> I'm wanna-be bird watcher and I'm planning to start to take things more seriously from forthcoming summer on. Birds are crazy creatures. I would like to give some egret a big hug but I guess she wouldn't like such idea.


It's a marvellous hobby. How tall are you? Some Egrets are over 5' tall, you may end up hugging his legs!


----------



## Aramis

> How tall are you? Some Egrets are over 5' tall, you may end up hugging his legs!


I know, but I was thinking about one of "my" local egrets, most common of which are probably herons (grey, white, little) which are not that tall as far as I know.


----------



## Genoveva

Aramis said:


> I know, but I was thinking about one of "my" local egrets, most common of which are probably herons (grey, white, little) which are not that tall as far as I know.


Why don't you just say that you would like to take up snogging birds?


----------



## Aramis

Genoveva said:


> Why don't you just say that you would like to take up snogging birds?


----------



## Weston

Bird watching can be hazardous. I once stayed in a vacation condominium that had several ponds with swarms of Canada geese and one swan. One morning the geese were out on the grounds hunting for whatever they peck around for, and I was on the patio eating toast. The swan rose up out of the pond and waddled ponderously through the flock of geese who parted like the Red Sea for him/her. He headed straight for our patio and did not seem afraid of me. Intrigued I thought I would offer him a bite of toast. He rose up to his full height which suddenly seemed on a Jurassic scale, took the toast and nearly part of my hand with it. Startled I jumped back inside and the swan got the rest of my toast as well off the patio table.

My friends had a big laugh about this, but even more so when the monster came back the next morning and started pecking on the patio glass doors, head turning from side to side looking in. "Come out sucker and gimme some toast! I know you're in there."

Saint-Saens got it wrong. He should have made heavy threatening dinosaur music for_ Le Cygne_.


----------



## LindenLea

We clearly need an ornitholgy thread, so let's see if one appears somewhere! Birds have featured in the works and lives of so many composers, it's difficult to think of any recognised composer who hasn't made some musical reference to birds, from Handel's cuckoo and nightingale and Haydn's lark, to Dvorak's wood dove and Messiaen's, well, Messiaen's virtually every bird under the sun!!


----------



## emiellucifuge

I dont really have a reason to post this but Weston's story brought back memories.

Once on a travel we were eating dinner under the night sky, on a raised platform. Below us appeared a Jackal hungry for scraps. Despite the warnings we threw it some bread, anxious to see what it would do. Afterwards, my brother and I walked back to our room. We had to traverse some wooden raised walkways and it was pitch black with no light polution. I only had the flash of my camera to illuminate anything. Suddenly we realised the Jackal had been following us down at the side of the walkway. Decided to take some pictures but later began to think whether the flash had somehow irritated it. Walking on in the dark we heard and saw the Jackal jump up onto the walkway behind us, panicked we began to walk quickly, anxious to get into the safety of the hut. Our minds imagination was let loose in that darkness and we could imagine it stalking us patiently for its meal. Finally we fumbled with the lock nervously snd got inside. 
I guess it was probably the first time i had an interaction with a real wild animal, and i guess the moral is: if you behave correctly there isnt much to fear.

Edit: concerning an ornithology thread, i have some pictures of fascinating Southern african birds that i cant identify. I would be eager for help?


----------



## Guest

Well I could contribute some Kiwi birds.


----------



## LindenLea

emiellucifuge said:


> I dont really have a reason to post this but Weston's story brought back memories.
> 
> Once on a travel we were eating dinner under the night sky, on a raised platform. Below us appeared a Jackal hungry for scraps. Despite the warnings we threw it some bread, anxious to see what it would do. Afterwards, my brother and I walked back to our room. We had to traverse some wooden raised walkways and it was pitch black with no light polution. I only had the flash of my camera to illuminate anything. Suddenly we realised the Jackal had been following us down at the side of the walkway. Decided to take some pictures but later began to think whether the flash had somehow irritated it. Walking on in the dark we heard and saw the Jackal jump up onto the walkway behind us, panicked we began to walk quickly, anxious to get into the safety of the hut. Our minds imagination was let loose in that darkness and we could imagine it stalking us patiently for its meal. Finally we fumbled with the lock nervously snd got inside.
> I guess it was probably the first time i had an interaction with a real wild animal, and i guess the moral is: if you behave correctly there isnt much to fear.
> 
> Edit: concerning an ornithology thread, i have some pictures of fascinating Southern african birds that i cant identify. I would be eager for help?


Wonderful post!

Isn't nature amazing, have you seen this? Talk about life imitating art. The remarkable moment a flock of flamingos spontaneously gathered in the form of one giant bird has been captured by a wildlife photographer in Mexico. This incredible moment was captured by Bobby Haas, an aerial photographer in Yucatan, Mexico. He described the formation, one of several hundred photographs he had taken flying above the flock, as the "holy grail" of wildlife photography. He photographed the flock of flamingos from a helicopter when the birds spontaneously formed in a giant version of themselves. Just beautiful.

THIS is why my hobbie is the birds!


----------



## sospiro

LindenLea said:


> Wonderful post!
> 
> Isn't nature amazing, have you seen this? Talk about life imitating art. The remarkable moment a flock of flamingos spontaneously gathered in the form of one giant bird has been captured by a wildlife photographer in Mexico. This incredible moment was captured by Bobby Haas, an aerial photographer in Yucatan, Mexico. He described the formation, one of several hundred photographs he had taken flying above the flock, as the "holy grail" of wildlife photography. He photographed the flock of flamingos from a helicopter when the birds spontaneously formed in a giant version of themselves. Just beautiful.
> 
> THIS is why my hobbie is the birds!


What an amazing photo, thanks for posting that LL. Perhaps we could develop this into a wildlife thread?



This is Brian


----------



## emiellucifuge

Yes lets have a wildlife thread


----------



## LindenLea

sospiro said:


> What an amazing photo, thanks for posting that LL. Perhaps we could develop this into a wildlife thread?
> 
> 
> 
> This is Brian


:lol: Excellent, a fellow Magic Roundabout fan! Yes, I'm sure nobody would object if we chatted about wildlife, though I'm not sure if this thread is the place to do it, so we may need to de-camp to a new topic. The more I look at that photo of the flamingos, the more astonishing it becomes, they do tend to flock together in vast numbers on the mudflats on the waterline, but that configuration is miraculous, purely by chance of course, I assume a few seconds later it was gone, but the photographer must have been amazed.


----------



## johogofo

well,besides music I love chess.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

johogofo said:


> well,besides music I love chess.


 Have you ever played a chess game using the mail and/or joined the secret Chess Society in St.Petersburg?


----------



## Guest

*The NZ Yellow beaked Eagle*


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent

I also love to watch wildlife, particularly birds, though since I moved a month ago, I now live in the suburbs. No birds to be found. 

As far as what I would consider a hobby, I guess it would be writing. I've been working on something for sometime, but I have been to pessimistic about it to finish. 

I also love hiking, though haven't had the chance in quite some time. I plan to go hiking soon, before the heat returns.


----------



## Weston

Hiking and riding. I love those too, but I'm not much good at the latter. It takes time and lots of effort and heartbreak. Still it's gratifying to try.


----------

